# Anyone run a box plow on a ATV



## Smitty58 (Dec 23, 2003)

I am picking up a Arctic Cat 650 to add to the mix this year. I think it will be great for small lots and parking stalls. I am thinking about a box or wings. Just not sure if a box would work do to too much snow being collected in the box to push it. Anyone tried this idea? Would like to hear from those who have tried this and see pics of boxes and wings on a atv plow.


----------



## snowman55 (Nov 20, 2007)

asking alot of an atv


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

i doubt you'd push it with a cat, dam thing only weighs 600# i'm thinking ya want to throw the snow not push it but good luck


----------



## teddy (Oct 12, 2009)

IPLOWSNO;828357 said:


> i doubt you'd push it with a cat, dam thing only weighs 600# i'm thinking ya want to throw the snow not push it but good luck


I would think the push box would weigh more than the ATV, your better of with a blade. We tried a ATV for a couple of years for the walk crew....it was a toy for the boys to play with.....it actually decreased productivity time, and they were always fighting over who got to drive it.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

in the ATV with Pics Thread a member "squad" has a blade with wing's on the back of his ATV, it depends on How much area due you want to cover and then dump the snow you've gathered?
if your only going 10-20' and then dumping you'll be ok 

good luck 

sublime out


----------



## FOX-SNO-REMOVAL (Jan 3, 2009)

These look pretty cool they are like the best of both worlds you could use them as wings or a box. They are made by Snow-Gate.
http://www.sno-gate.com/images/photo_atv.jpg


----------



## Smitty58 (Dec 23, 2003)

Thats more what I was thinking. Not a box like you see on skid steers or loaders. Just something to keep from losing snow off the edges for cleanup. I was thinking mainly for short pushes like the length of a parking spot in between 2 other parked cars ,and for cleaning up the little dribbles that fall off the edge. I am taking ownership of the Cat 650 in a week or two, this thing is a monster can't wait to see how much it will push.


----------



## SQuad (Mar 18, 2008)

The wings I installed on the back blade made all the difference last winter. I'll be fabricating a pair for the front blade soon. The wings I have on the front help but because I cut the wings in order not to lose all the snow when I drive off a curb into the driveway, I lose snow out the sides when driving on the level plane. A lot of the snow you lose while driving off the curb get's picked up by the rear blade.. Once you have a pile in front and the rear the ATV really starts to work. Had the ATV weighed and it came in at 1360 lbs. so add another 220 lbs. for me and you have some momentum to move along. Depending on the type of snow you can get bogged down.If you lift the front blade a little you usually can get moving again and the rear scraper will take up some of the loss, a second pass will be required. It's amazing how much snow you can push.


----------



## Smitty58 (Dec 23, 2003)

Thanks SQuad, thats a nice looking setup you have. Did you make the cover and the rear plow or buy them. If so where can you buy that kind of stuff from? The cover would be great as long as it doesn't effect visibility.


----------



## SQuad (Mar 18, 2008)

I made the cover and the rear blade setup. The cover does not have any blind spots. Having the front windshield is great when your travelling between sites. I like having the work lights above my field of vision. There are rear blade setups for agriculture use.


----------

